# MrMichael Mass Size Bulk Cycle Log



## mrmichael (Apr 10, 2017)

Starting Weight: 176lbs : 5'8 Frame

Start of Cycle:
1-22 600mg Test E
1-16 800mg Tren E
6-22 1000mg Deca
1-7 100mg Dbol
16-22 150mg Anadrol

-Gear will be swapped as the blast moves along-

Proper Aux will be ran alongside with blood work done and adjusted as needed to fix sides and maintain health.
-RBC & Hemo, Cholesterol, Liver, Kidneys, BP will be watched-


Routine:

Monday & Thursday:
Flat x3 4-12, Incline x2 6-12, Flies x2 8-15
Press x3 10-15, Front x2 10-15, Sides x2 10-15
Dips x3 10-15, Tri x2 10-15, Bar x2 10-15


Tuesday & Friday:
Tbar x3 6-12, Rows x2 6-12, Wide x3 6-12, Close x2 6-12
Cable Rear x3 10-15, Upright Rows x3 10-15
Ez x3 10-12, Cable Curls x2 10-12, Rev Cable Curls x2 15-20


Wednesday & Saturday
Ham Curl x3 6-10, Squats x4 6-12, Quad Ext x3 8-12
Calve Raise x3 15-20
Up x3 8-12, Low x3 8-12, Obl x3 8-12


Sun: Off




Diet: 
Macros will be adjusted as needed. So far diet as been adjusted in terms of calories (increasing carbs and protein more so than dietary fats)
Calories: 3920(W1,W2), 4100(W3, W4), 4400(W5,W6)

Supps:
Basic BCAA
Whey Protein
Pre-Workout W/Beta Ala

Goal:
Put on as Much Muscle mass as possible in the shortest amount of time, Afterward will be cutting down using DNP


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm making this log 6 weeks into my current blast:

The Starting Weight was around 176. Current Weight During Photo shoot was around 197. (Took 6 weeks, yes Bloat from dbol and carbs added back in)



1-6 Weeks Picture


----------



## bvs (Apr 10, 2017)

Thats a lot of gear, do you really need a gram of deca on top of 1.6grams of test and tren? Seems like overkill (or its underdosed gear). You look good though


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 10, 2017)

Put some pants on and lose the filters. This isn't bodybuilding,com.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2017)

Looking good man. Youre pretty lean to begin with how "cut" do u wanna get after? Dnp? Why? What'd wrong with just good ol fashioned diet?


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looking good man.  Im with Tool, love pants.  At least on other dudes.  Ever thought of shaving that hair?  And at 197 you are pretty damn lean.


----------



## snake (Apr 10, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> Start of Cycle:
> 1-22 600mg Test E
> 1-16 800mg Tren E
> 6-22 1000mg Deca
> ...




If you think you're going to "Fix sides and maintain health" on that  much gear you're very misinformed and or inexperienced. Maybe I'm telling you something deep down you already know?




mrmichael said:


> Routine:
> 
> Wednesday & Saturday
> Ham Curl x3 6-10, Squats x4 6-12, Quad Ext x3 8-12
> ...



Curls before squats? I'm going to help you out here. If you're doing curls before you squat... well that's up to you. But dammit, don't let anyone see you and sure as hell, don't tell the boys here you're doing it. lol





mrmichael said:


> Diet:
> Macros will be adjusted as needed. So far diet as been adjusted in terms of calories (increasing carbs and protein more so than dietary fats)
> Calories: 3920(W1,W2), 4100(W3, W4), 4400(W5,W6)



Cals look a little high unless you're pounding the cardio but by the look of your pic, you maybe on.



mrmichael said:


> Goal:
> Put on as Much Muscle mass as possible in the shortest amount of time, Afterward will be cutting down using DNP



Drugs may make up 10-20% of your total weight loss but diet is the key. There are trade off with DNP that may not make for a fun ride and actually cost you in the end.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 10, 2017)

Hmmm Deca and Tren together? Not for me no thank you. Sounds a little rough on the penis. You look good in the pics though. Too many products all together IMO.
!S!


----------



## CardinalJacked (Apr 10, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> Supps:
> Basic BCAA
> Whey Protein
> Pre-Workout W/Beta Ala



I think bcaas are overrated, but that could just be me.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 10, 2017)

CardinalJacked said:


> I think bcaas are overrated, but that could just be me.


Nah. It's everyone who pays attention to science.


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2017)

Not sure if you're TRT or pct but I'd start the deca sooner and end it 2-4 weeks before the test. 

Lots of gear. Lots of torso rug. Looking good though.

edit: looks like you're already six weeks in, oh well


----------



## Dex (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow, that does not look like a 21 pound difference. Just looks like a different pose and lighting. And more hair.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 10, 2017)

FD is gunna pop a boner !


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 10, 2017)

whooop there it is double post damn it


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 10, 2017)

Dex said:


> Wow, that does not look like a 21 pound difference. Just looks like a different pose and lighting. And more hair.


Bet it got a metric fukkton of likes on IG doe


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 10, 2017)

I've always ran low doses of gear. 
I been cruising on higher doses of test for a long time. (not because I need it, but cause I don't trust my lab when I mass bought test e vials, so I figure I might as well use it)

I've been able to control all sides by doing certain things and so far it's good. I'm not able to really kick the tren snoring or sleep struggle, but it's really the only issue. 

I am mega dosing gear and most likely will be from this point on, my diet is enough for me to grow and I'm training right, but I really want that monster look.

The 21lb diff is a combo of mass, fat, bloat. ( I went from basically no carb to over 400+ and 100mg dbol). 

I did use a filter on the first pic, but the second one was for a photoshoot. Required briefs, sorry lol, Tried to cover it up the best I can.

I drink BCAA in the gym only, IMO it helps and is fairly cheap for how long it lasts. I'm in the gym for a extra while and it just gives me a small boost or so I feel.

I never ran deca before, So I don't know what to expect with this compound. So I'll see how it goes. My Deca and Test are from a reliable lab, but I can't vouch for the tren OR the dbol. However, I am getting back pumps from dbol often, but the size and str at that dosage isn't really seen IMO atm? The tren... I ran 400 before and I sweated like crazy, I'm not quite sweating at 800, so IDK.....this is another reason I'm adding in new compounds..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2017)

You'll like deca man. Don't be afraid to push some heavy ass weight on it. Deca is my favorite


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 10, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> You'll like deca man. Don't be afraid to push some heavy ass weight on it. Deca is my favorite



I hope so. I'm guessing it takes about 6 weeks to load up like the enth ester? So the 1g won't really hit me till then? Or do u think I will feel it much sooner? I'm shooting 2ml in each delts e3d of it. Hoping for some solid Str. The tren at 800 is disappointing me in that category so far.


PS: Do u think there is anything else worth stacking? I have mast e, but Idk about it. It's not one of my good labs. Have enough for 800mg for 16 weeks, but I might save it....

ALSO, I saw ur post on DNP on here. I've never used it, I was thinking of doing 250 long term or maybe even going up to 500. Honestly, I've done lot of cuts, but I really tend to lose size doing it. I lean out, but I can see the diff in muscle mass. Cutting is one of my major struggles and I hear DNP is a rapid version of it and helps save tons of mass. Last cut was 4 months long. Not good at all. Only lost like 20ish lbs. I heard DNP can do that in a months time easily with little cardio added in....


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 10, 2017)

Can we get this as a sticky?


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 15, 2017)

Update: 4/14/17

Bloodwork Came back today and Problems:
-TSH was elevated at 100
-Liver Enzymes (even on NAC & Liv52) were around 70 each
-Blood Pressure Is just crazy High even on Good Supps
-Appetite is DEAD
-Been Throwing Up often and DURING workouts
-Can't keep any Food or Protein Down or even H20
-Lack of Motivation to Train Now

I'm going back down to TRT dosage starting tonight and scrapping all the stuff. I don't think i was fully prepared for a cycle like this. Lesson Learned the hard way. I will take a good solid 3-4 months before thinking about doing a moderate blast with something simple like anadrol and deca at moderate dosages..

I could use some help from anyone though:

-I have no clue about TSH. How is my thyroid effected in the use of AAS? Can anyone shed any light on this topic. 

-As of Lately, taking some advice I ate a lot more NACL products and it was a complete down fall IMO and made me feel terribly dehydrated. Does High Salt (6g+ Per Day) could be giving me any issues of the above?

-I can't keep ANY food down or protein, I have to slowly build my diet back up to at least 3000-3500 per Day and the protein too. How likely is it I'm going to lose a lot of muscle mass even with the compounds being still high in my system? Or will they counteract that and as they lower, I can eat more to balance it... Thoughts?

-I'm thinking of switching back to lower FREQ, hiting each part once per week. Will that suffice for now while trying to get stuff in order.

-If I miss hitting a muscle, how long does it take before it begins to breakdown and the body to find it not worth having..? Meaning how many chest days can i take off before it effects me..? I might want time to recover away from the gym for a week or 2...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 15, 2017)

Why not stop taking all AAS for a few months so your body can adjust....All that gear is making u ill.....


----------



## PFM (Apr 15, 2017)

I'd be more concerned about my hemo, GFR, RBC counts. Get a blood panel NOW or just go drop a pint of blood NOW! Get cleaned up you need a rest, you only have one life and should have plenty of years left if you act now.


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 15, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why not stop taking all AAS for a few months so your body can adjust....All that gear is making u ill.....



Not a good time for PCT. I know 125-250mg PW TRT dosage is not much... Really doesn't effect anything. I know once the gear is out of my system or goes back down to lower dosages, then I will be fine.

I'm mostly concerned only over holding muscle mass WHILE: struggling to eat any food and protein in general and also from having poor-no work outs for AROUND a week while attempting to recover and take it easy... 

ALSO on thryoid thing too. I have no clue about that, everything else can easily be fixed by removing the gear and cleaning up my blood by donation..


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 15, 2017)

PFM said:


> I'd be more concerned about my hemo, GFR, RBC counts. Get a blood panel NOW or just go drop a pint of blood NOW!



hemo is actually 44.9... It's actually surprisingly not that bad. I'm on accutane that basically kills cells indirectly (it's a chemo drug), but good for skin. It's always kept my hemocrit in check...

However my RBC are more around 5.19 Out of the RANGE: 4.32-5.72
I will donate to clean up once I get things back in order of course.

I'm mostly concerned about Muscle mass being kept with No work outs and low cal/protein diet cause I can't eat for BS and feeling super WEAK in the gym


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 15, 2017)

FD and PFM pretty much gave you your answer. It seems to me that your priorities are not quite squared away.  It really doesn't matter how much muscle mass you saved if you're in a box now does it?  Time off from the gym and the drugs is only gonna help you. Any of the guys in this game know that gains lost will come back if you take care of yourself.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2017)

You should feel better pretty quickly after dropping everything but a little test.

Keep hydrated, if the eating is still a problem I bet nexium would help. 

Good luck.  But next time keep it simple.

Wanna grow? Test deca dbol. That's it. That's all it takes.


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 15, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> You should feel better pretty quickly after dropping everything but a little test.
> 
> Keep hydrated, if the eating is still a problem I bet nexium would help.
> 
> ...



I'm dropping the cycle either way and going on trt for a few months to get some life stuff sorted out, but I will cycle gain soon.
I believe my sickness was GI bug or stomach flu. my GF had it 3 days prior to me feeling like shit, so thats the underlying problem I suppose. I just never had it and the fact the bloods came out to be crap in the morning and I felt that way by the afternoon kind of shocked me into confusing it, but no denying the bloods werent good. I will do better next cycle, I tended to forget health as a priority this cycle and was looking for last resort gains..


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 15, 2017)

Personally, I think that's a wise decision.  Good luck and stay safe brother.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2017)

You seem like a smart dude so get your bloods back up to par and then run some simple cycles of test deca Tren and maybe an oral. That's all u need anyways like Gingerman said


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 16, 2017)

-TSH (no solution other than t3, but only affected by tren really, thanks to zilla for info)
-Liver Enzymes (More NAC and liv52, less orals)
-Blood Pressure (Cialis, beetroot, fish oils, celery seed)
-Hemo.RBC (donate simply)
-Cholest (complex carbs/fiber, whey protein helps, 3g garlic and 10-40mg Policosanol


*those are going to be my best solutions for the problems, i think the dead appt/throw up/lack of motivation/energy was all from the FLU SICKNESS. should easily fade by monday, eating better today as is. 

Not sure how much u guys know about Policosanol, but it seems around 40mg it's strong enough to compare to statins without the sides of them. seen some results from other guys blood drop from 200+ to around 100 or less easily. and it's cheap OTC


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2017)

Yeah I don't see why u would be throwing up besides having the flu or a bug.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 16, 2017)

Test only for you *ROOKIE.*

week 1-16: 600mgs per week of test c--split into 2 injects.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 16, 2017)

joliver said:


> test only for you *rookie.*
> 
> week 1-16: 600mgs per week of test c--split into 2 injects.



this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
!s!


----------



## tubesock (Apr 16, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> I've always ran low doses of gear.
> I been cruising on higher doses of test for a long time. (not because I need it, but cause I don't trust my lab when I mass bought test e vials, so I figure I might as well use it)
> 
> I've been able to control all sides by doing certain things and so far it's good. I'm not able to really kick the tren snoring or sleep struggle, but it's really the only issue.
> ...



I have this same tren E from the same source I'm pretty sure it's massively underdosed or completely bunk all together I'm definitely not happy with the tren.

Just finished reading the rest of this thread hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 17, 2017)

tubesock said:


> I have this same tren E from the same source I'm pretty sure it's massively underdosed or completely bunk all together I'm definitely not happy with the tren.
> 
> Just finished reading the rest of this thread hope you get to feeling better.



gentech labs? I have faith in the test and deca I was running (diff labs I know is great for SURE), but gentech dbol, tren was not quite sure on tbh. 
I've done their oral before and they have been good to me in terms of anadrol and accutane, so I thought the dbol was good too, I did get some solid back pumps and bp rising, but I can't comment on the tren from them. Usually the sides of sweats come out at least, but I didn't feel that at all...


EDIT:
How do u kno what labs I was using? I never posted the labs name on this thread lol?

PS: I'm not getting sweats from the tren that bad, but  I am having thryoid problems. which apprently is CAUSED by none other than tren... So I can't say really. This is my third time running tren too, so maybe I'm just used to the sweats and don't get it anymore. My body tends to adapt to things fast...


----------

